# Bear O Rama Outfitter in Sudbury,ON a big Joke



## gander08 (Jan 5, 2011)

I just recently got back from a bear hunt in Ontario with Bear O Rama Outfitters. My hopes were high I was expecting to see a few bears during this hunt. I already have had a contact of someone who hunted with this outfitter before and has had nothing but good things to say about him and have always gotten bear as well. When we got to the outfitter after drving 11 hours, we were off to check out our bait sights that he baited since July. 3 out of the 4 spots which we would be hunting were hit, which I thought was pretty cool. 3 out of the 4 guys in my group hunted for 7 days and we never even seen a bear, and the other guy managed to shoot one that barely was 100lbs wet (the only bear he seen). 

We also had 10 other alternative bait sights which the guide had set up incase our spots werent being hit and we could move around. We checked these sights every day and not one time were they hit. But the main thing that really upset me about everything besides not even seeing a bear or being on an active bait sight, was the amount of driving we had to do to get to our spots. We were told we had about 25 miles of driving one way to get to our spots. Wrong! The farthest drive we had was about 1.5hrs and it was an 150 mile round trip!! I didnt plan on going on a vacation and spending more time behind the wheel than relaxing or in the stand. We literally would leave the camp by 2pm and I wouldnt be in stand until 5pm until we checked our alternative bait sights. Here is a quote from his website,  With over 25 years guiding experience we deliver our promise "Active Baits". LIE!

Also, I was kind of expecting to be on a cabin isolated a bit on the lake.NOPE. We were basically in a trailer park about 10 minutes from where our guide stayed. Lake Nipissing is so choked full of weeds the boat we pulled all the way to Canada was just basically a waste. 

This was my first bear hunt and it was definitely a bust. I was very unhappy about how everything went with this hunt. We ended up putting *750 miles on one vehicle just checking our bait sights and hunting* when it only took us 500miles to get to Sudbury,ON. Our guide also seemed to limit the variety of bait he used with just scrap meats and I figured hed try changing things up a bit since meat wasnt working. I wont deny that he has guided a lot of people to shoot nice bear and the fact he is a very friendly guy, I would just suggest one to do their research before spending your hard earned money on a hunt.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats a shame. Sorry to hear that. Start saving your pts here in Mi. Blue Road Bucks is the place to go.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

What a bummer. I had a bad whitetail experience once but they gave it everything they had to make it work. 4 guys seeing 1 little bear is a bummer.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Guides can do everything possible, but there is never any guarantee that you will be successful. They can't train the bears. That's why it's called hunting, not killing. Sorry about your luck.


----------



## jeffz (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear that!!


----------



## gander08 (Jan 5, 2011)

The thing was he didn't do everything possible, sticking to one bait when it clearly isn't working just didn't cut it. I figured he should try sweets instead of just strictly meat...oh well, I'll know next time


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Magnet said:


> Guides can do everything possible, but there is never any guarantee that you will be successful. They can't train the bears. That's why it's called hunting, not killing. Sorry about your luck.


True, but they could have told him he was going to spend more time driving than hunting! Sorry about the trip, but thanks for sharing with everyone - one more to scratch off the list.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Magnet said:


> Guides can do everything possible, but there is never any guarantee that you will be successful. They can't train the bears. That's why it's called hunting, not killing. Sorry about your luck.


Agreed, Maybe you should try guiding sometime. Try explaining to a paying hunter why the baits went cold just before opening day.....Your about to hear a whole lot of complaing from NLP bear hunters.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

In my two Canada hunts (ON & MB) we had to drive alot as the baits are geographically spread out. I'm thinking on the MB spring hunt there was close to 80 baits the outfitter ran. I would expect driving again too. Now I'll also add the outfitter had north baits and south baits. One guide drove a group south, another guide took a group north. I was in the north group and it was about a 40 minute drive into the bush. 

It could be a case of managing expectations ahead of time. Can't say much about the meat scrapes only. I was using that now and got some results. Sweets was probably better. I have some good pics of bears with big pieces of meat hanging out of their mouth.


----------



## Muskyhunter1 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your poor luck. Unfortunately some guides are questionable. I too have been on many guided hunts that were fully recommended by people and they become busts. It is hunting and you have to take it for what it is. The driving sounds crazy. The most guides I know drive you to your baits and pick you up. That is what Guiding is all about.

The only comment I have to disagree with you is your comment "Lake Nipissing is choked with weeds." It is a huge lake. over 50 miles long, 10 miles wide with many bays and arms. I spend a lot of days in a year on that lake fishing and hunting and I can assure you and so would many other folks from MI. It is not choked with weeds. Where about were you on Nipissing? 

Musky


----------

